# Do you keep your exterior lights on at night?



## Bigbites

Guys.. Im curious what you all do. I tend to leave my porch lights on all night (front and back). Sometimes just the back.. because it's not visible from the street.

My thought process is that if the front door and back door are well light, some D-bag will be less likely to want to try and break in.
I know they could easily bust the lights.. but like I said.. I viewed it as a deterrent. 

Im sure any persistent/determined criminal will find a way in.. so Im really just looking for conventional wisdom on this topic.

What do you guys do?

~bites


----------



## paratrooper

Having been in LE for over 29 years, I'm not sure that there's a preferred method either way. Seems like the criminals tend to do what's convenient for them. Criminals aren't the sharpest pencils in the box, and many break-in to homes in the middle of the day. 

Sometimes, having lights on pretty much makes things easier for them to manipulate, such as locks, doors, windows, etc. Me....I prefer dark as you can get. I know my home better than anyone else in the world. I'm used to using my night vision and I can check on things when I get up in the middle of the night to hit the restroom. Without exterior lights on, I can peer outside and see very well.

Businesses, that's another story. Insurance pretty much dictates exterior lights, and it makes it easier for LE to conduct perimeter checks while on patrol.


----------



## hud35500

The carriage lights on the garage are on a light sensor, on at dusk, off at dawn. The front porch, back porch, and both sides of the house have a motion sensor with a high/low setting. The lights are on low until the sensor is tripped, then it kicks on high. Sadly, as paratrooper stated, many break-ins are during the day.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Sure do. All seven of my outside lights are on at night, one is a post light. Anything I can do to send a potential burglar to someone's else's house, I'm going to do. May sound cold, but our home and us comes first.


----------



## SouthernBoy

paratrooper said:


> Having been in LE for over 29 years, I'm not sure that there's a preferred method either way. Seems like the criminals tend to do what's convenient for them. Criminals aren't the sharpest pencils in the box, *and many break-in to homes in the middle of the day.*
> 
> Sometimes, having lights on pretty much makes things easier for them to manipulate, such as locks, doors, windows, etc. Me....I prefer dark as you can get. I know my home better than anyone else in the world. I'm used to using my night vision and I can check on things when I get up in the middle of the night to hit the restroom. Without exterior lights on, I can peer outside and see very well.
> 
> Businesses, that's another story. Insurance pretty much dictates exterior lights, and it makes it easier for LE to conduct perimeter checks while on patrol.


They sure do. Years ago, in another line of work, one of the products we sold was burglar alarms. At the time, mid-70s', most daytime break-ins took place between 11:00am and 3:00pm with 2:00pm favored over the 3:00pm hour due to schools letting out. Don't know what the favored times are now, but I imagine they haven't changed a lot for daytime shenanigans.

BTW in my state, if someone breaks into your home during daylight hours, they are not a burglar... they are a trespasser and different laws apply with trespassers. After the sun goes down, they would be burglars.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Couple schools of thought on this topic. Although 80% (estimate) of home invasions take place during the day... sensor lights as well as dusk til dawn lights are a good idea.

One reason is to assist patrol cars who drive around at night... helps to expose potential bad guys AND make your address easier to find in the event you need police assistance. Nothing looks more inviting than a pitch black house providing an unlimited amount of time to try windows and doors.

Locked doors & windows help too... you'd be surprised how many people leave windows open when they leave... to let fresh air in. An open window is an invitation to a potential home invader. Most BG's are lazy and go for easy, quiet entry... nothing easier than an unlocked window. Most won't enter a home if it's occupied.... they don't want confrontation, just your stuff. When they do enter an occupied home, it's usually because they thought it was unoccupied... most are lazy & dumb. Most just try windows on different houses until they eventually find an open one... then bingo!

I always leave the kitchen light on too, even when home (sleeping) to help ward off potential intruders... giving the impression someone may be awake inside.

Having a spot light w/motion sensor aimed at your bedroom window is an alternative. BG is on your property, light goes on... illuminating your bedroom. You wake up and are alerted before the BG can even enter your home.. rather than wake up to the sound of breaking glass or someone already IN your home. 

Remember... if someone really wants to break in your home, they will. No amount of lights or security measures can stop a determined BG. You can, however, reduce the likelihood of becoming a victim with a few things to make yourself a not-so-easy target.


----------



## pic

SouthernBoy said:


> Sure do. All seven of my outside lights are on at night, one is a post light. Anything I can do to send a potential burglar to someone's else's house, I'm going to do. May sound cold, but our home and us comes first.


That was funny,lol. But true,lol


----------



## SouthernBoy

pic said:


> That was funny,lol. But true,lol


I know it does sound a bit cold but it is reality. I once got in an email argument with an editor with Slate magazine. Now I don't subscribe to that liberal rag and don't recall how it all began but it was over my using a Club on my steering wheel to ward off potential car thieves. They guy thought that wasn't fair to other car owners who didn't have something like a Club on their steering wheels and that I should be ashamed that I was sending BG's to other cars. Now equate that to protecting your home with lights and alarms or protecting yourself with a firearm. Not fair to neighbors or the public at large??? You do have to wonder sometimes.


----------



## pic

SouthernBoy said:


> I know it does sound a bit cold but it is reality. I once got in an email argument with an editor with Slate magazine. Now I don't subscribe to that liberal rag and don't recall how it all began but it was over my using a Club on my steering wheel to ward off potential car thieves. They guy thought that wasn't fair to other car owners who didn't have something like a Club on their steering wheels and that I should be ashamed that I was sending BG's to other cars. Now equate that to protecting your home with lights and alarms or protecting yourself with a firearm. Not fair to neighbors or the public at large??? You do have to wonder sometimes.


Unbelievable , that's a good one. I' m gonna use that story this Saturday for a good laugh with my friends. Thanks


----------



## Bigbites

Thanks guys.. all good info.. !!


----------



## Tip

I have a couple of exterior lights that are of the dual level motion sensor variety. On at low level and triggered by motion to high level. Okay, but I've also taken one more step -- slaved to the motion sensor on each is a time delayed (variable time setting that I constantly vary) relay that triggers a couple of interior lights (I also routinely vary which interior lights). 
Basically, the motion triggers the outside to high level and within a minute or two an interior light snaps on. I usually walk by and give the time variable knob a small twist 2-3 times a week and flip the switch controlling which interior lights come on randomly 3-4 times a week. I've also been known to plug a radio into the relay circuit from time to time....


----------



## Bigbites

Tip said:


> I have a couple of exterior lights that are of the dual level motion sensor variety. On at low level and triggered by motion to high level. Okay, but I've also taken one more step -- slaved to the motion sensor on each is a time delayed (variable time setting that I constantly vary) relay that triggers a couple of interior lights (I also routinely vary which interior lights).
> Basically, the motion triggers the outside to high level and within a minute or two an interior light snaps on. I usually walk by and give the time variable knob a small twist 2-3 times a week and flip the switch controlling which interior lights come on randomly 3-4 times a week. I've also been known to plug a radio into the relay circuit from time to time....


How much of a pain in the ass is something like that to set up?


----------



## TheLAGuy

Tip said:


> I have a couple of exterior lights that are of the dual level motion sensor variety. On at low level and triggered by motion to high level. Okay, but I've also taken one more step -- slaved to the motion sensor on each is a time delayed (variable time setting that I constantly vary) relay that triggers a couple of interior lights (I also routinely vary which interior lights).
> Basically, the motion triggers the outside to high level and within a minute or two an interior light snaps on. I usually walk by and give the time variable knob a small twist 2-3 times a week and flip the switch controlling which interior lights come on randomly 3-4 times a week. I've also been known to plug a radio into the relay circuit from time to time....


Wow man, that's next level stuff. Fortunately I live in a condo. Do you guys have video surveillance at all? I bought one of those FOSCAM cameras off amazon for like $70, great for surveillance and to check on your dog. Anyhow, check out these cams. I need to get on some more outdoor lighting on the balcony however.


----------



## Broondog

i've got a dusk-to-dawn light illuminating my flag pole out in the yard, but no other lights on.


----------



## guardrail

Dusk to dawn yard light on the side and front and back deck lights on. I live in the country and am away during the week, so the lights help the neighbors aim better. 

I also have a couple lights inside that come on and off at random times during the night. I can pull up the security camera on my phone and see what's going on if my system sends me an alert.


----------



## Cait43

At one time leaving lights on might have been a deterrent but it seems not so much anymore....

The new breed of criminals just do not seem to care about anything.... Case in point: They go rob banks knowing they will be caught on camera.... And as someone stated they break into homes in broad day light.........


----------



## pic

Breaking into homes during the day is on the hopes of the homeowners being at work.
Breaking into your home at night, might suggest a little more desperation . Maybe a more dangerous person at night. Keeping lights on, window shades closed. Cut down any bushes against the house to a low enough level to eliminate a hide behind area near windows or entrance ways. Good dog always helps


----------



## Steve M1911A1

We have automatic lights, which respond to motion, at all entrances.
We are both light sleepers.

The motion-sensor lights mostly react to raccoons and deer.

Some years ago, when I ran a neighborhood watch program in a big city, we found that night lights at doorways were the best deterrent against burglaries.
That has probably changed.


----------



## pic

A friend of mine who lived alone, was supposed to be at work the day the intruder bludgeoned him to death with a claw hammer. He lived in a nice area, a little secluded. Perfect house to target. My friend was unprepared.


----------



## SouthernBoy

TheLAGuy said:


> Wow man, that's next level stuff. Fortunately I live in a condo. Do you guys have video surveillance at all? I bought one of those FOSCAM cameras off amazon for like $70, great for surveillance and to check on your dog. Anyhow, check out these cams. I need to get on some more outdoor lighting on the balcony however.


I live in a still young development. We had our home built in 1999 in the last section available. Not long after moving in we found out that on one street not far from us, a man had outside cameras installed in strategic locations around his home. A few years later we also found out some very interesting goings on with this guy. Directly across the street from him lived a couple and the lady was very attractive. Seems our camera guy had aimed one of his cameras at her bedroom window and would record her dressing and undressing.

Man you just never know what is going on in your neighborhood. And there was even a more bizarre thing that happened at a home about 100 yards away from his. The sort of stuff that TV movies are made from.


----------



## pic

SouthernBoy said:


> I live in a still young development. We had our home built in 1999 in the last section available. Not long after moving in we found out that on one street not far from us, a man had outside cameras installed in strategic locations around his home. A few years later we also found out some very interesting goings on with this guy. Directly across the street from him lived a couple and the lady was very attractive. Seems our camera guy had aimed one of his cameras at her bedroom window and would record her dressing and undressing.
> 
> Man you just never know what is going on in your neighborhood. And there was even a more bizarre thing that happened at a home about 100 yards away from his. The sort of stuff that TV movies are made from.


Do you know what kind of camera he used? Was the picture very clear? And did it have a zoom in?


----------



## SouthernBoy

pic said:


> Do you know what kind of camera he used? Was the picture very clear? And did it have a zoom in?


I sure don't. He left the development maybe 8 years ago?? I only know that the ones on the front of his house where high up under the eaves and small.


----------



## Tip

Bigbites said:


> How much of a pain in the ass is something like that to set up?


For the most part its standard house wiring. I had help on the relays from a buddy who is a utility electronics tech but any good electrical supply house (not big box store) would probably be able to help. Wire routing was probably the biggest headache.


----------



## pic

SouthernBoy said:


> I sure don't. He left the development maybe 8 years ago?? I only know that the ones on the front of his house where high up under the eaves and small.


I've got few nice looking neighbors myself.,lol. Just kidding. My wife would impale, and public display it,lol.


----------



## SouthernBoy

pic said:


> I've got few nice looking neighbors myself.,lol. Just kidding. My wife would impale, and public display it,lol.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with admiring feminine beauty. We're men... we can't help it.


----------



## paratrooper

I don't know if I've just been lucky, or there's something else at play. 

I've never had my house broken into, and only once, did someone break into a vehicle of mine. Long story made short, I was staying overnight at my girlfriend's house (now my wife) and she got up at about 3 am to get a drink of water. She just happened to take a peek out the window (she lived on a 2nd floor apt.) and just happened to see some guy rummaging thru the glove box of my 1974 Ford F-250. 

She called out to me as she was rapping the the window pane. I jumped out of bed and the guy in my truck looked up at her. I threw on my pants and headed down the stairs. He had just enough of a head start on me to be out of sight when I got to my truck. 

I knew that he was still within hearing distance, so I yelled out something to him, along the lines that if he ever comes back to finish the job, and if I caught him, I'd make him a cripple. 

Lucky for me, he didn't damage my truck getting in it, and he didn't have time to take anything. Damn vent window locks on Ford trucks back then were a joke. Took care of that problem later that day.


----------



## RegasAZ

We keep the front porch lite on all night (on sensor) and the back is covered by infrared sensors for spot lights.


----------



## Bottomdweller

I have good street lights and siloets any one moving about. I've been told some bad guys think that if the porch lights are on no ones home.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

LAPD used to tell us that if _everyone_ on the block had his exterior lights on, a burglar couldn't tell who was at home, and who was not.
Further, the lights kept anyone from "lurking" in a dark shadow, while working on a door or window.

It worked for our neighborhood, but that was 20 years ago.


----------



## paratrooper

Lights on, lights off, there's no sure fire answer to the question being posed. 

I know some that never lock a door or window, and they've never been the victim of a burglary. I know some that have spent thousands of dollars on roll down window shutters, extreme doors and locks, motion sensor lights, and various anti-crime devices. 

Yup, they got hit. Go figure..............


----------



## high pockets

Neither, most exterior lights are on motion sensors, others are on timers.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

I live in "out in the county". We have 2.5 to 3 acre lots. I leave all my lights off.

My old Lab mix Sally is now a heavy sleeper. And snores. And thus she's retired. 
My young dog Simon is a VERY light sleeper, and alerts on any noise. And he's
got a FIERCE bark. But, mostly at coyotes. Or maybe a skunk.

Home invasion at night around here is pretty rare. OK, very, VERY rare.
That would be an invitation to the local paper to have a story on your demise. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper

Although I don't have a dog, I have to admit, probably the best thing to have on your side when it comes to protecting your home (other than a firearm), would be a large dog that is a light sleeper.


----------



## TheLAGuy

^ why do you say you need a big dog thats a light sleeper?


----------



## pic

TheLAGuy said:


> ^ why do you say you need a big dog thats a light sleeper?


The dog can sleep with the lights on, thus being a light sleeper


----------



## paratrooper

TheLAGuy said:


> ^ why do you say you need a big dog thats a light sleeper?


Because cats can't be trained to guard a home. :watching:


----------



## XD40inAVL

Lights only make it easier for the bg to see where your stuff is, to peer in your car, check the perimeter without the danger of tripping over stuff, falling off a wall, etc.


----------



## guardrail

XD40inAVL said:


> Lights only make it easier for the bg to see where your stuff is, to peer in your car, check the perimeter without the danger of tripping over stuff, falling off a wall, etc.


If you say so. All the military bases I've been to (about all of them) are lit up at night. Why do you think that is? So the BG can see the plane he is trying to swipe?


----------



## TheLAGuy

You just have to stay awake at night IMO, sleep during the day!


----------



## paratrooper

TheLAGuy said:


> You just have to stay awake at night IMO, sleep during the day!


I worked rotating shifts for all of my adult life. It sucked and took years off my life, but it was part and parcel of what I did.

The older you get, the longer the nights become. :smt120


----------



## TheLAGuy

paratrooper said:


> I worked rotating shifts for all of my adult life. It sucked and took years off my life, but it was part and parcel of what I did.
> 
> The older you get, the longer the nights become. :smt120


Someone's gotta catch them burglars IMO..... Its the night owls who do it!


----------



## paratrooper

The _midnight shift_, or the _overnight shift_, as called by some, had it's pro's and con's.

I liked it cause I was my own boss for the most part. And, it could be a nice quiet slow night, or it could be one of those nights that made you wish you had called in sick.

And, you get to meet / interact with some to the finest people in society. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK

Yup... still on Mid's (Graveyard Shift)... 12 hr rotations. Love it. More in-progress crimes than day shift.


----------



## paratrooper

Longest shifts I worked was 10 hr. I had no desire to work 12 hr. shifts. 

As you get older, your system isn't as flexible / energetic as it used to be, and it takes longer and longer to recover.

I was able to retire at age 55 1/2. I had a few doubts, but the more I thought it out, the more it made good sense. Glad that I did and never looked back. :smt023


----------

